# DTG Machine on Ebay for Sale



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello

I saw this DTG machine for sale on Ebay. I have never this brand before. I think it is a chinese printer. I might be wrong.

Here is the link from ebay.

DTG PRINTER WITH AUTO HEATSET DIRECT TO GARMENT SHIRT - eBay (item 260410787900 end time Jun-13-09 17:10:02 PDT)

I would like to get forum members opinions on this machine. Have they seen or heard of it before.

thanks


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't seen or heard of this machine before but from the description there are a couple of things I can ascertain. First off it is a very small format - A4 which is basically letter size (A4 = 8.3" x 11.7") - which is smaller than all other direct to garment printers. Secondly, it doesn't sound like the inks are standard textile inks, and it doesn't even include all of the colors (you have to buy the black ink????). Lastly, there is no mention of heat fixation of the inks which leads me to think it is similar to the Chinese machine that made a buzz here a few months ago that required a fixant (pre-treatment) to "set" the inks.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

it looks like the unique printer thats based on a lexmark with the label peeled off, if i remember correctly you can buy them direct from the manufacturer for around 1K, this guy wants 4K! i hope nobody is mug enough to buy one. they dont print to well from what i have heard.


----------



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

sodrisc said:


> it looks like the unique printer thats based on a lexmark with the label peeled off, if i remember correctly you can buy them direct from the manufacturer for around 1K, this guy wants 4K! i hope nobody is mug enough to buy one. they dont print to well from what i have heard.



Thanks for the responses. I am not buying any printer like this.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Graphics Man said:


> Thanks for the responses. I am not buying any printer like this.


You can find them on Alibaba.com. It definitely is a Chinese model. After buying a DTG and doing it for months, I wouldn't risk not having customer service.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Kwelp68 said:


> You can find them on Alibaba.com. It definitely is a Chinese model. After buying a DTG and doing it for months, I wouldn't risk not having customer service.


How funny is this description?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I could of drawn that image at rate it took printer to print it, I grabbed a coke, went to bathroom and watched E news and it still was printing same image ...

Man that picture is animal cruelty, poor dogs wearing ugly clothe tss..


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

More than 6:30 minutes just to print a small graphic? Slow and small format. This is not for a professional printer. It would be more appropriate for a hobbiest and marginal at that.
I do like the built-in cure feature.

Brian


----------



## Party Bus Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

Never heard of it before.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I read so many similar topics here TSF. Over and over. 10 out of 10 are disappear shortly. I do understand the nature of bargain hunting but if you waste 100% of your money and all become plastic and metal that is not bargain. That is total waste. I never heard any happy story in TSF from oversea buyers or bargain hunters. eBay has been used as selling their headache to others. All answers are here in TSF. Research!!! How long it took you save that money? Spend 1/1000 of time of that in here. 
How many % of owners are happy with thier choice? How is their service? Machine quality? Out put quality? Company reputation? 
Cheers!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This post was started 2 yrs ago so I guess the product never made prime time.


----------

